# 2014 Simplicity Regent EX



## Kxm9976 (7 mo ago)

Hello everyone,

First post here. I am in a market for a used lawn tractor. Doing some reading on this forum, brought me to this group.
I have 0.5 acres to cut. The land is flat except that I have a walkout basement so there is a bit of a slope on either side of the house.

I want to spend the least amount of time mowing, so need something fast and and something that will have no problem going up and down on the sides of the house. I will only cut grass with the tractor, nothing else.

There is a local listing for a 2014 Simplicity Regent EX with the 23hp B&S Pro engine with 46” deck and 175 hours that has been annually serviced at a local shop. I haven’t seen it in person, but from the pictures, it appears to be in a good shape. The listed price is $1,800.

1) Would you recommend this tractor?
2) How easy is it to work on? I do quite a bit of my automotive work, so would prefer to do the little stuff myself.
3) Does this have that K46 axle that I keep reading about?
4) What is comparable JD and Cub Cadet model? 

Here are couple of pictures of the actual lawn tractor.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Kxm9976 (7 mo ago)




----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Simplicity makes good mowers. Probably not as good since Briggs & Stratton bought them out. This one looks to be well cared for. Go for it!


----------

